# White tans?



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Is it possible to get white tan and cream tan?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope. Any alleles that dilute the top color to white also dilute the bottom to white. So the mouse would BE a white tan, but you couldn't see the tan and wouldn't know.

But that would look so cool if it were possible!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats what i was thinking what a shame


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can breed silver tans and they are very pale. The tan isn't that strong compared to varieties like black and chocolate though.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i was just thinking that same thing yesterday! and then i thought it would be really cool if instead of a white tan, the tan part was black so it would be a white mouse with a black stomach haha. i think that would look awesome!

maybe you could get a broken tan with mostly white markings and just very minimal color?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

i had a thick moment with one of my last litters, the Choc and Champagne pups were tanned, and i was shocked to see the PEW and BEWs not, then i almost slapped myself when i just realised what just went through my head :lol: 
It would look very cool though!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I always thought it would be cool to get extreme black meeces with red eyes.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mike Chiodo has had "extreme doves" (ae/ae p/p) I think. They're really dark doves. I don't think that's what you meant, though?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

i thought it was possible O: or the science books at my old school lies..
will acctually look like a zombie mouse though =P


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

love the idear of white mouse with a black belly


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Imagine breeding a mouse with the same markings and colours as these goats..


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Goats always look so funny to me. They're adorable, though!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

i would love a pet goat, i love their smell :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I didn't know goats had a smell.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah, its an earthy smell, a bit like a horse or a reindeer.
If you have any goats milk, then they smell quite a bit like that =D


----------

